# EPH Controls - CRT Battery Operated Room Thermostat



## Passport1 (20 Nov 2014)

Hi 
Does anyone know if a more detailed user guide exists for the EPH CRT Battery Operated Room Thermostat rather than the one at http://ephcontrols.granitedigital.ie/contentfiles/Product-Downloads/CRT_Operating_Instructions.pdf

My plumber recently installed this one for me and I have some questions about it that the linked user guide don't answer and that plumber didn't know answer to

Anyone know of another more detailed user guide or alternatively anyone on the forum here know about the workings of this thermostat and the control on it etc that could answer qs I have about it 

Thanks


----------



## Buddyboy (20 Nov 2014)

No idea if one exists, but why not ask the questions here, someone might know the answers?

I had a look at the document, seems like a pretty standard programmable thermostat.


----------



## Shane007 (20 Nov 2014)

What do wish to do with the stat? They are pretty basic, with either 230v or volt free switching circuits.
No requirement for a neutral as the anticipator is replaced by a pcb to calculate accuracy.


----------



## Passport1 (20 Nov 2014)

Thanks for the replies

My question is that on the thermostat there is a indictor on the top right hand corner of a flame as per diagram in the  linked user guide.

 From the user guide description it would seem to indicate that this should appear when the heating system is on

I'm noticing that this flame indicator is appearing even when the system/boiler isn't running or the heating isn't on and im wondering if that is ok or if there is some setting I haven't set correctly or why this is appearing 

For example got up this morning and heating hadn't been timed to come on over night or this morning yet this flame symbol was on the thermostat

Same thing this evening, when came home, heating timer setting hadn't been sest to come on during the day at all and I was home before the evening timer setting turned the heating on but the flame symbol ws appareing on the thermostat

Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Shane007 (20 Nov 2014)

This is perfectly normal.
The stat's PCB is constantly monitoring the room temperature and making or breaking the switching circuit, however the switching circuit will not send power anywhere as it is not receiving power from the timeclock. 
Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Leo (21 Nov 2014)

As above, the symbol just indicates the temperature is below the level at which the stat switches on, the time switch still controls supply power. 

Effectively, your heating control now works as:

Timer On + Stat On = Heating On
Timer Off + Stat On = Heating Off
Timer On + Stat Off = Heating Off
Timer Off + Stat Off = Heating Off


----------



## Buddyboy (21 Nov 2014)

Also, if it was me (and there isn't more to the system that we are not aware of).

I'd turn the zone on the boiler (controlled by this programmable thermostat) to be on all the time, and use the programmable thermostat solely to control the heating. 

After all, that is what they are for - allowing you to set individual tempretures for different time slots.

Because in the scenario that you have described, the boiler and the stat are in opposition. The boiler is off (timed - set by you), but you have set the thermostat to ask for heat (the room is lower than the tempreture you have set - hence the flame symbol).

This will become more apparent as the weather gets colder. For example, if you have set the room to be 19 degrees, and it is currently 10 degrees, the flame symbol will (correctly) appear, and the thermostat is saying "gimme heat". But if the boiler is off (timer is set to off), then no heat is going happen, to heat the room to the tempreture that you have set.


----------



## Shane007 (21 Nov 2014)

Buddyboy said:


> Also, if it was me (and there isn't more to the system that we are not aware of).
> 
> I'd turn the zone on the boiler (controlled by this programmable thermostat) to be on all the time, and use the programmable thermostat solely to control the heating.
> 
> ...



The CRT is not a programmable thermostat so for timed periods of use, it must be used in conjunction with an external programmer or similar.
You can use the Hi/Lo feature if the CRT to give you a temperature range but still for timed periods, the common connections would have to be fed via a programmer.


----------



## Buddyboy (24 Nov 2014)

Sorry,
I had only taken a cursory look at the document, and assumed it was programmable.

My mistake. Looking at it again, Shane is right, it's only a room thermostat and has to be used with a timer/programmer.


----------



## Layladylay (3 Sep 2015)

Can somebody help me?  A new boiler has been installed in my home.  I can't get the heating to work.  I have an EPH 3 zone programmer and an EPH room thermostat (x2).  I have followed the instructions but even though both heating zones are ON and the Room thermostats are ON, I can't get anything from the radiators.  I thought the problem might be that the room temperature setting on the programmer is 19.7 and the room termperature on the room thermostat is 19.3 and I think maybe the thermostat has to be set to a higher temperature than the programmer for the radiators to heat but no matter what I do, I can't adjust the temperature on the thermostat and there is no scope to adjust the temperature on the programmer.  Even though I press SET and adjust the temperature on the thermostat upwards to 23 or 24 when I press SET again, it just reverts to the original temperature of 19.3


----------



## Branz (3 Sep 2015)

Did it ever work?
The temp on the programmer is irrelevant, its just room temp,
the 19.3 I believe is the current room temp so it wont change till u get heat.
Its a stat so just to test it why not GENTLY blow some hot air from a hairdryer across the room stat and see if it changes

What setting is under the tap and rad symbol on the programmer, is it on auto

Try the boost buttons


----------



## Layladylay (3 Sep 2015)

ircoha said:


> Did it ever work?
> The temp on the programmer is irrelevant, its just room temp,
> the 19.3 I believe is the current room temp so it wont change till u get heat.
> Its a stat so just to test it why not GENTLY blow some hot air from a hairdryer across the room stat and see if it changes
> ...


I haven't tried the heating since it was installed a couple of months ago.  The programmer has a hot water setting and two heating zone settings.  The hot water setting works fine. None of the settings are on auto; all set at ON.  I will try and raise the room temperature as you suggest and see what happens.  Boost buttons are on also.


----------



## Branz (3 Sep 2015)

then it sounds like if the zone valve(s) for the heating circuits is/are problematic,
If u find then, there is a manual override switch that slides across under the top part that will manually open the valve, it is possible to lock them open.
Google  on advanced search and click on images....


----------



## Shane007 (3 Sep 2015)

Instead of pressing set and then adjusting the temperature, try pressing the up button to a higher temperature and see if that works.

Also check the motorised valves to see if there is a light on?

Does the boiler fire for hot water mode?


----------



## Layladylay (4 Sep 2015)

Thanks for the responses but I think I need to contact the plumber - motorised valves are a step too far!


----------



## Siobhan76 (12 Dec 2015)

My eph controllers not showing room temp. It blank on the control panel !! The heating comes on but stays on as long as it is timed sitting room was 26 degrees as it doesn't switch off when the room reaches the selected temp. Had the plumber out and he said its the WiFi anyone else have this problem ??


----------



## Leo (13 Dec 2015)

Siobhan76 said:


> My eph controllers not showing room temp. It blank on the control panel !! The heating comes on but stays on as long as it is timed sitting room was 26 degrees as it doesn't switch off when the room reaches the selected temp. Had the plumber out and he said its the WiFi anyone else have this problem ??



For a start, they use direct RF connections, not WiFi, so maybe get a plumber who knows what he's talking about and how to pair up the controllers/thermostats. Or look at the manuals [broken link removed] and do it yourself.


----------



## Shane007 (13 Dec 2015)

Most likely cause is unit batteries are dead. There are 2 small screws underneath the unit. Loosen (no need to fully remove) and tilt the unit open. Change batteries inside and that should sort your issue.


----------

